# Skills Assessment Architecture (AACA)



## AtreyuFTW (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey there,

I'm a new member here and would be very happy if somebody shares information about the skills assessment process in AACA

I completed my Bachelor of Arts Architecture degree (3.5years full-time) in Germany and also did a Study abroad Semester at Newcastle University (Australia) 

Can someone estimate my chances to pass stage 1 of the AACA assessment? 

Also what could i do to improve my chances?

I am happy for any help or advice

Thank you in advance 

Matt


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you checked here:
Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia « Overseas Qualifications Assessment


----------



## Diallio (Jun 21, 2016)

*AACA Skills Assessment Query*

Hi I was wondering if anyone might be able to shed some light for me! I am about to apply for the skills assessment from Ireland, I have the required qualification in Architecture (RIAI/RIBA Part II) and I am currently working as a graduate architect for the past two years in Ireland, however, I am wondering about my education actually meeting the required 5 years/10 semesters and all modules completed section as I gained direct entry into year two at a UK university in Architecture as a result of completing a BA in Interior Architecture some years before in Ireland. I then transferred back to Ireland to complete years 3,4 + 5 and graduated two years ago.

My query is A) - Will not having this 1st year of study completed hinder my application, or will my previous degree in Interior Architecture suffice? Should I list these modules as part of the 7 core modules? (I'm not sure if this is accurate to do so!)

B) In my 2nd year I only completed some of the 7 core modules as listed on the AACA application form. In years 3-5 in Ireland, I completed all of these as part of my studies.

My case is not straightforward and Im wondering if anyone else was in a similar situation previously by any chance? I would be grateful for any feedback.

Thank you -)


----------



## adila.arch (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello Guys,

My wife has finished *B Arch ( 5 Years)* from *Anna University, Chennai, India.* I would like to do *Stage 1 assesment* for her degree so that i can claim additional 5 points for my application (189 Visa).
My question is *if she complete Stage1 assessment (positive), can i claim 5 points for her skills?*
She *completed B Arch in May 2016 and has 6 months experience.
*
My ANZCO Code is 263111 (Computer network and systems engineer). Hoping for advises.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*



if she complete Stage1 assessment (positive), can i claim 5 points for her skills?

Click to expand...

**Yes, if all the other applicable criteria are satisfied.*


----------



## muthu86 (Apr 20, 2017)

*AACA Assessment*

hii may I know if u got positive assessment for your wife with AACA??


----------



## dilu.arch (Sep 10, 2017)

*AACA Assessment for BArch (India- Anna University)*



muthu86 said:


> hii may I know if u got positive assessment for your wife with AACA??


Dear Support,

I am a B Arch graduate (Anna University, India) with 1 Year experience in United Arab Emirates. My husband already have positive skill assessment from ACS (for 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer) and he would like to claim 5 points for spouse qualification. Can 263111 guy claim 5 points for spouse's 232111 positive assessment?


I have referred many forums but i am recieving mixed responses. Some say there is high chance that my B Arch qualification will get rejected as it is from India and some say Indian architects normally get positive skill assessment ( I am planning to to do assessment for 232111-Architect position). What is true?

Your response would be highly apprecaited.


----------



## Mohamed Shabeer (Feb 17, 2015)

*Spouse Point*



wrussell said:


> *Yes, if all the other applicable criteria are satisfied.*


I am planning to claim spouse point for Australian migration. I already have positive assessment from ACS with 3 years of experience which is eligible for migration. I have PTE score of 65+ in each sections. My profession is Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) and i want to claim 5 point for my wife's skills who is BArch gradulate from Anna Univeristy, Chennai (India)

Name : Mohamed Shabeer
ACS : Yes (Till Aug 2018)
PTE : 65+ in all sections

Current score for 189 visa - 60 Points
Current score for 190 visa - 65 points

Can i (263111-Network and System Engineer) claim 5 point for my wifes skill (312111-Architectural draftsman)? One of the consultants told me that she can't contribute to me if i am the primary applicant as 312111-Architectural draftsman cant contribute to 263111-Network and System Engineer Is that true?


----------



## Fishy (Jan 19, 2018)

Good day, 

I am an international student who completed my bachelor degree of architecture in UTAS, and have been working as an architecture graduate for the past two years under temporary graduate visa 485. I will resume my Master degree in the next few months. 

Regarding to the Skilled Employment requirement for Visa 189, i would like to know if, 

a) my current employment ( two years between bachelor and master degree); and, 
b) my part time employment in architecture field during my master degree later, 

can be seen as a skilled work experience in Australia, or will it only be counted after submitting the skill assessment application? 

Should i hand in the application to AACA for skill assessment with my current bachelor degree documents and transcripts as soon as possible to initiate the counting? From my understanding they don't recognise anything lower than the master degree certificate, and i am not sure if i can re-apply for another temporary visa 485 (since i am using it now) to gain more experience after my master degree. 

Looking forward to hearing from you, thank you very much. 

Fishy


----------



## letzte rose (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Fishy, 

Just wondering where you got to with finding out about your relevant work experience requirements. 

I'm in a similar situation and I wasn't sure if I needed to be registered as well to apply for a visa under an Architect role. The ANZSCO description explicitly states that licensing/registration is needed. 

Be great if we are able to share info! PS I'm from Malaysia too.


----------



## umangm99 (Aug 13, 2019)

dilu.arch said:


> Dear Support,
> 
> I am a B Arch graduate (Anna University, India) with 1 Year experience in United Arab Emirates. My husband already have positive skill assessment from ACS (for 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer) and he would like to claim 5 points for spouse qualification. Can 263111 guy claim 5 points for spouse's 232111 positive assessment?
> 
> ...


"Hi Did you go through Architect skill evaluation. what was result."


----------



## umangm99 (Aug 13, 2019)

*AACA Skill evaluation for Indian Bachelor in Architecture*

Hi,

Can someone confirm if they have got skill evaluation done by AACA and got positive result for Indian Bachelor in Architecture degree which is of 5 years with 6 months of mandatory internship.

Thanks


----------

